# The Phone -- Again



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last night I had a very nice 3 hour conversation with a *female* SAS member by phone. It lasted from 11 PM till 2 AM (her free minutes don't start till 9 PM on the west coast, thus the late hour).

The fact that I can keep going like the Energizer Bunny for 3 hours might tend to suggest that I'm not bad at this phone chat thing. You guys really ought to take up the UltraShy Phone Challenge.

*I Rule!* (quote stolen from "American Beauty" where Kevin Spacey's character says the same after buying the classic muscle car he always wanted.)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations UltraShy, you did well!


----------



## Tommy1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thats great  I don't really feel like calling but I am curious how you keep a conversation going for 3 hours with someone you don't really know? I can't even keep a conversation going for 3 minutes. What do you talk about?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: The Phone -- Again*



Tommy1 said:


> ...how you keep a conversation going for 3 hours with someone you don't really know?


I'm not sure. It just happens. Conversation just flows naturally and one subject leads to another and before you know it hours have passed.

If I tried to write a script of what to say there is no way I could even come up with 5 minutes of material, but it somehow works if I just let the conversation take its natural course.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

impressive


----------



## ShyFrancis (Feb 1, 2007)

That is very cool. I don't like the phone much either.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

well done! :yes


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I challenge you UltraShy. Let's go. Monday. Downtown.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: The Phone -- Again*



UltraShy said:


> I'm not sure. It just happens. Conversation just flows naturally and one subject leads to another and before you know it hours have passed.


:roll UltraShy :roll.....that's the way it normally works :lol.

Rock on! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

If the minutes are free,
a cheap call it will be!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> The fact that I can keep going like the Energizer Bunny for 3 hours might tend to suggest that I'm not bad at this phone chat thing.


I'll bet it suggests something else too: that you're not paying for the phone call.....!

You sound like you'd be a candidate for having your own radio phone-in program. You'd be sure to be good at it. Someone posted on SAS before about starting up their own online radio station. Maybe he'd have an opening for you!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amelia said:


> I'll bet it suggests something else too: that you're not paying for the phone call.....!


Correct. I don't pay for the calls. They call me, but then most of them are doing so for no extra cost anyhow, using either a cell phone with unlimited night & weekend minutes or a landline that includes a yap as much as humanly possible for one flat rate plan.

Also, them calling me protects their identity. I'll give out my phone # to anybody and they can do a reverse lookup online and find out exactly where I live. I can't do that to them when I don't even have their number. I don't even have caller ID (but they can block that with *67 if they worry) so they maintain total privacy.

I'm now up to I think #9 so far. #9 was another woman from California -- a bi-curious virgin with an interest in spanking. That was a long call as I clearly had to enquire about her lesbian desires :lol She called at 4:20 AM, but I went out of my way to spend hours chatting with her. It's hard job, but somebody has to do it.

Who's going to be #10? I think I'd get more calls if more of you guys drank. She was drinking merlot to calm herself enough to call. One or two others were drinking beer, another one was drinking rum, and one was raging drunk on vodka.

So get your bottle and pick up that phone! :drunk


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

So I was going to call UltraShy today... but somehow I got my phone taken away. Uh, wtf I dont get it. How is taking my phone away supposed to be a good punishment... Arent I supposed to try to be more social, not less. Ah well. Another day.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

It sounds like *UltraShy* is running a hot party-line :lol . I second the suggestion to start a late-night call in radio show.

I might take up the challenge. I need to see what my long distance phone situation is first.


----------

